# Fundamental Historical Data (Excel format)



## mrsandman (29 June 2020)

Hi,

I would be very appreciative if anyone could point me in the direction of where to source excel data for the basic histroical data for ASX listed companies from the last 5 years (balance sheet, income, cash flow, etc.). Sure, they're required by law to disclose this data in an annual PDF letter (often formatted very cumbersomely), but it would be a little tedious to manually input this data yourself into an excel for 5 years for numerous companies. So if you know any site that has this or maybe an API that I can source from that'd be great!


----------



## mrsandman (29 June 2020)

FYI, I've just made a free account for MorningStar and that seems to show most of the important historical data. Putting this here should anyone need this info.


----------

